# 2 in 1 question - partially filled frames for crush and strain



## Johnnycake (May 13, 2016)

Just lost my hive from robbing. As a result, I have some nice (ironically) empty frames of drawn comb that I will use this season with a Nuc that is coming. I also some full frames of capped honey and I have a few frames that are partially capped - these partial ones have sections that are drawn out and empty, if I crush and strain is it worth scraping only where the honey is? If so, will it benefit the bees to have those already drawn areas around the perimeter or do I need to scrape the frame entirely so the bees start from scratch?


Second question - I have no bees at present, so I can't put out the scraped frames and have them delightfully clean them up for me. Suggestions on how to store and/or clean if needed? 

(I should add that these were new frames used one season only, and did not have any brood in them - they were just honey supers).

Thanks.

Johnnycake


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>if I crush and strain is it worth scraping only where the honey is? 

Yes if you want the honey, if it's uncapped it may be thin which could ferment, there are plenty of uses for thin honey; cooking, tea, mead... The bees can also be given those frames it will give the new hive a jump start. Even frames half drawn can help with build up.

>so I can't put out the scraped frames and have them delightfully clean them up for me. Suggestions on how to store and/or clean if needed? 

It would be better to give them to your new bees, they will clean and repair the frames any additional store will benefit them. Any frames to include empties, should be frozen for 48 hours to kill beetles and moths and their eggs. (winter does this for you too). Then store them inside away from pests.


----------

